# What Defines HD?



## rkicklighter (Nov 29, 2007)

I apologize if this is in the wrong forum, please move if necessary.

After much research and reading, I have yet to find exactly what constitutes HD. Are the production procedures different? Different camera equipment?

Or is it the same equipment but the signal is converted into High Definition by the broadcaster?

Is there a reasonably simple definition of HD?

Thanks!


----------



## old7 (Dec 1, 2005)

There should be a reasonable definition of HD, but after looking at what TNT, TBS and a few others pass off as HD I have my doubts.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Here we go again...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_definition_television


----------



## rkicklighter (Nov 29, 2007)

Thank You Stuart!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Also check for HD-Lite articles, Wiki and here.


----------

